# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Volcan De Teno [Highspeed 6, Millenium]

## NAXOS

KAI OMΩΣ !!!!!!!!!!
ΟΙ......ΠΑΣΧΑΛΙΝΕΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ..

milenium_dos_2001_3.jpg

milenium_dos_2001_2.jpg

milenium_dos_2001_11.jpg

----------


## laz94

> KAI OMΩΣ !!!!!!!!!!
> ΟΙ......ΠΑΣΧΑΛΙΝΕΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ..
> 
> milenium_dos_2001_3.jpg
> 
> milenium_dos_2001_2.jpg
> 
> milenium_dos_2001_11.jpg


Δεν ξέρω τι ικανότητες έχει αλλά κατα την γνώμη μου όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση δεν πιανει τίποτα μπροστα στα highspeed 2,3... :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εμενα σαν ταχυπλοο μου αρεσει αρκετα !!το θεμα ειναι ποτε θα ξερουμε σιγουρα τι θα γινει??ηδη ειναι ενα ταχυπλοο μειων ο στολος και το highspeed 3 ως ποτε θα κανει δρομολογια δεν θα φυγει και αυτο???Για κατι καταμαραν που εμοιαζαν με το highspeed 4 απο την Τουρκια και ειχε ακουστει οτι θα αγορασει η hsw δεν θα γινει τελικα??


Συμφωνα με το  ferry-site.dk η ταχυτητα του ανερχεται στους 42 κομβους!!!

----------


## manolis_creta

με μια καλη μετασκευη μια χαρα θα ειναι !

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βασικά τα πιο πολλά ταχύπλοα τύπου καταμαραν / τριμαραν στην Ευρώπη έχουν κουρτίνες αντί για καταπέλτες , αλλά αυτό με μια μετασκευούλα διορθώνεται. Επίσης χρειάζεται να μεγαλώσουν λίγο οι εξωτερικοί χώροι για τους επιβάτες , με το να επεκταθεί λίγο προς τα πίσω το πίσω ντεκ. (καθαρά για λόγους άνεσης)*


*Αλλά όμως ας υποθέσουμε ότι έρχεται και μετασκευάζεται. Για ποιες γραμμές θα ήταν κατάλληλο; Και τα λιμάνια μας είναι ικανά να εξυπηρετήσουν ένα τέτοιο πλοίο;*

----------


## babis nic

> Φίλε μου καλά όσα λες αλλά μάλλον δεν διαβάζεις το site...Πέρα από το ότι για τα 2 πλοία φράφτηκαν μόλις μια σελίδα πριν,η πληροφορία που λες είναι δημοσιευμένη και σε άλλα αυτιλιακά site ( π.χ marinews.gr ).Οπότε δεν υπάρχει αποκλειστικότητα...


Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΙΔΙΑ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΛΗ .ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΑΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΓΗ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΝ.

----------


## capten4

Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες, αλλα με πασα επιφυλαξη, το καταμαραν  milenium dos θα ειναι το νεο καταμαραν της hellenic

----------


## DimitrisT

Χαρακτηριστικά και φωτογραφίες του πλοίου :
http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=9236315&lang=en

----------


## noulos

Λίγο χοντροκομμένο δείχνει!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Δεύτερο κρούσμα ή επανάληψη του προηγουμένου ;


σαν διαστημικο λεωφορειο ειναι! δεν με ενθουσιαζει... ας το δουμε ομως πρωτα στα νερα μας και μετα κρινουμε! ισως να βγει καλο στην τελικη αναλυση....

----------


## speedrunner

> paidia logika tha ginei opws perusi to hsp 4-5 suro -tino-mikono     kai to hsp 6 paro -naxo-io thira!!!kai to vradi milo!!!



Πέρυσι τα 4-5 πήγαιναν Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο & Πάρο - Νάξο και το 3 Ίο - Σαντορίνη & Σίφνο - Μήλο.

----------


## dimitris cpt

akrivos auto mono pu stin thesi tou 3 tha mpei to 6 :Wink:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τελικά πότε δρομολογείται;;; Είναι λογικό να είναι ήδη 6 Ιουνίου και να μην μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει ακόμα εισιτήρια για το καλοκαίρι;;;

----------


## Leo

> Τελικά πότε δρομολογείται;;; Είναι λογικό να είναι ήδη 6 Ιουνίου και να μην μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει ακόμα εισιτήρια για το καλοκαίρι;;;


Αυτό είναι λογικότερο από το να είναι on-line διαθέσιμα και να μην είναι έτοιμο το πλοίο (τα χρονοδιαγραμμάτα δεν είναι πάντα στην ώρα τους σε τέτοιες εκτεταμένες μετασκευές). Από την άλλη, αν υπήρχαν δρομολόγια και δεν ήταν έτοιμο στην ημερομηνία για διάφορους λόγους πάλι δεν θα γκρίνιαζες ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## rjjjh2004

Και βέβαια θα γκρίνιαζα (πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι) αλλά θα ήταν ακόμα σοβαρότερο. Τώρα απλά δημιουργείται ένα ζήτημα κακού προγραμματισμού και κακής εξυπηρέτησης των νότιων Κυκλάδων την τουριστική περίοδο!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καλησπέρα!!! Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν αφήνουν να μπω στο ναυπηγείο για να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες και πως θα μπω;  :Razz:  Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλησπέρα!!! Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν αφήνουν να μπω στο ναυπηγείο για να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες και πως θα μπω;  Ευχαριστώ!!!


 Το πλοιο βρισκεται στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ. Στην εισοδο υπαρχει ρητη απαγορευση εισοδου. Απο εκει και περα ο καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος για της πραξεις του.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Οπότε μάλλον από ότι φαίνεται δεν μπορώ να μπω ε; :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> Οπότε μάλλον από ότι φαίνεται δεν μπορώ να μπω ε;


δεν υπαρχουν ορια για τον δημοσιογραφο........

----------


## Leo

> δεν υπαρχουν ορια για τον δημοσιογραφο........


 
Απίστευτοι όλοι σας.....:shock: :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

Κοιταξε, καποιες πληροφοριες που εδω που τα λεμε σε μας δεν ειναι αμεσα χρησιμες παρα μονο για το σχολιασμο του γεγονοτος δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ...τραγικο να μην τις εχουμε ,  νομιζω οτι οποια ταχυτητα κι αν πιασει οι ανθρωποι δοκιμαζουν ενα ταχυπλοο μεν , επιβατηγο δε για συγκεκριμενη δουλια οχι για να το βγαλουν για κοντρες ουτε για επιδειξη.

----------


## gpap2006

Σύμφωνα με το ais πριν λίγο περνούσε ανοιχτά της Σαρωνίδας με 37,8. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξεκιν'ησει αύριο τα δρομολόγια του??

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΙΕΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ  ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ Γ ΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια σε ποιο αιs το ειδατε?γτ εγω δεν μπορω να το βρω

----------


## Harry14

> παιδια σε ποιο αιs το ειδατε?γτ εγω δεν μπορω να το βρω


Το εκλεισαν για να κανουν τις δοκιμες τους.

----------


## hayabusa

ναι και η πρώτη του φωτογραφία από την πεζογέφυρα του ΟΛΠ. όχι κατι ιδιαίτερο βέβαια καθώς ειναι από κινητό. πάντως από κοντά ωραίο ειναι αν και θα προτιμούσα να έχει βαφτεί και από μέσα κόκκινο αντι άσπρο που ειναι τώρα.

----------


## speedrunner

Και άλλο ενα δοκιμαστικό αυτή την στιγμή και αυτή την φορά με ανοιχτό το AIS!!!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

....σήμερα Παρασκευή 2/7,...λιγο πριν βγει για το δοκιμαστικο...:twisted:

Highspeed 6.jpg

Highspeed 6(II).jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

39,1 επιασε το highspeed 6 στο σημερινο δοκιμαστικο..Σιγα-σιγα το ανοιγουν ολο και πιο πολυ, με πολυ μεγαλη προσοχη ομως γτ ηταν και τοσο καιρο σε ακινησια..(πηγη syros observer)
Στο site της hsw προστεθηκε στον στολο το HIGHSPEED 6  και το διαφημιζει με ταχυτητα 40 κομβων!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε μία φωτογραφία από την σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, λίγο μετά τις 21:00...*
P7022336.JPG

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αναχώρηση 10/7 από τη Νιο με μια ώρα καθυστέρηση μετά το πρόβλημα με την άγκυρα... Σήμερα το Speedrunner II είχε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## vinman

*Σάββατο 10 Ιουλίου ερχόμενο για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά...!!!
Αφιερωμένες σε όλη την Συριανή παρέα του Σαββατοκύριακου!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97301

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97302

----------


## marsant

Δεν ξερω τι κανει στην Ιο αλλα με κινηση για κλαματα ηρθε και εφυγε απο την Σαντορινη.Ισως φταει η μερα που ειναι Δευτερα,μηπως οι τιμες..... ποιος ξερει.Προσωπικα το βλεπω να καθεται μεχρι τελος Αυγουστου.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Θα ελεγα να μην βγαζουμε ετσι αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα για ενα καραβι το οποιο εχει μονο 4 μερες που ξεκινησε δρομολογια...Η διαφορα του με το speedrunner για Σαντορινη ειναι μονο 5,50 ευρω, δεδομενου οτι το highspeed εκτελει και το δρομολογιο σε λιγοτερο χρονο..Το φοιτητικο εισητηριο για Σαντορινη με το highspeed ειναι 2 ευρω φθηνοτερο απο το speedrunner..Συνεπως νομιζω οτι το πλοιο θελει το χρονο του προκειμενου να το γνωρισει το επιβατικο κοινο

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως το πλοίο σαν εμφάνιση είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω δεί από ταχύπλοο .Αποψη μου βέβαια αλλά τα υπόλοιπα hispeed και οι Κεντέρηδες ήταν εργαλεία μπροστά σε αυτό.Αυτό είναι πολύ διαστημικό βρε παιδιά!!

----------


## marsant

Σημερινη αφιξη του στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου..

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σημερινη αφιξη του στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου


Tώρα μιλάς ωραία... ¶ψογος ο αεροφωτογραφός από την Σαντορίνη..!  :Wink:  Όσο για την κίνηση Μαρίνο ακόμη είναι νωρίς να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ότι πιο άσχημο κυκλοφορεί αυτή τηην στιγμή στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Δεν μου φάνηκε καθόλου άσχημο ούτε στον Πειραιά που το είδα ούτε στη Νιο... De gustibus et coloribus non disputandum (ή "Περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος").... Όσο για την κίνησή του, ακόμα κι εγώ που έχω bonus miles στη hellenic, χθες Κυριακή προτίμησα να γυρίσω με το ανταγωνιστικό του για να έχω εγκαίρως εισιτήριο.... Κανένας σώφρων δεν θα περίμενε να κλείσει τα εισιτήρια για τις διακοπές του τελευταία στιγμή, όταν μπόρεσε η HSW να ανοίξει τα πλάνα κρατήσεων του πλοίου. Συνεπώς είναι πολύ νωρίς για συμπεράσματα!!! :Smile:

----------


## nautical96

όντος..τα άλλα 5 Highspeeds είναι πολύ πιο όμορφα απο αυτό..

----------


## capten4

Παντως, συμφωνα με εγκυρη πηγη, το σκαφος αποδρομολογειται στα μεσα σεπτεμβριου, και παει να σκαντζαρει καποιο αλλο....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οταν λες να σκαντζαρει καποιο αλλο εννοεις καποιο αλλο highspeed σε αλλο δρομολογιο?

----------


## Apostolos

Στην Πορτογαλία???  :Smile:

----------


## capten4

ναι, αλλο σκαφος, το οποιο μας αφηνει, και ο νοων νοητω.παντα ολα αυτα με τα  ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ δεδομενα, τα οποια και μπορει να αλλαξουν....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ναι,ναι καταλαβα :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Και οι Δυτικές πάλι θα μείνουν μόνο με το Speedrunner?

----------


## capten4

Λοιπον, για να βοηθησω λιγο, θα μετακινηθει σε ανατολικοτερη γραμμη , και πιο βορεια...συμφωνα παντα με οσα λεγονται αυτη την στιγμη

----------


## NAXOS

Αφηστε να περασει ο Αυγουστος και μετα σκηνοθετειτε.

----------


## capten4

Δεν σκηνοθετουμε αγαπητε, λεμε τι πληροφοριες υπαρχουν....και μιλαμε για μετα το καλοκαιρι ,δλδ, καλο σεπτεμβριο

----------


## giorgos_249

*Είναι όμως η σωστή λύση για να αντικαταστήσει το άλλο που μας αφήνει; Γιατί βλέπω πως σε σχέση με το Highspeed 2 έχει περίπου καμιά 180αριά αμάξια διαφορά.......*

----------


## proussos

*Να συμπληρώσω κι εγώ το σημερινό φωτορεπορτάζ από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία...στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής του από τη Μύκονο μέχρι την Τήνο !

*hs6.jpg

hs6a.jpg

hs6b.jpg

hs6c.jpg

hs6d.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας παιδια για την εγκαιρη ανταπόκριση σας!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος και ο φιλος proussos

----------


## nissos_mykonos

σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στην μύκονο.. στο πήγαινε έπιασε άνδρο στην επιστροφή όμως δέν έπιασε άνδρο γιατί δεν υπήρχε κανένας επιβάτης...φτάσαμε ραφήνα 16.25
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104970

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ομορφη φωτο Αλέξανδρε!!Μπράβο!!

----------


## Markosm

Σημερινή άφιξη στην Ραφήνα στην ώρα του νταν 16:30 !

070920103137.jpg

070920103138.jpg

070920103140.jpg

070920103148.jpg

070920103135.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

`Καταπληκτικές φωτο απο capten4, proussos, nissos_mykonos & Markosm. Ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεεεε :Smile:

----------


## LOS

Το εργαλειο μεχρι στιγμης παραμενει στη Ραφηνα παντως!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Μεχρι 31-10 συμφωνα με το openseas

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τα δρομολογια στο openseas δεν εχουν αλλαχτει , αλλα ειναι περασμενα εδω και καιρο...Δηλαδη δεν θα αλλαξει με το 4?

----------


## Leo

> *Environmental commitment = 0 (zero)*
> Μερικά πράγματα είναι κατανοητά, αλλά αυτό έχει ξεπεράσει την λογική και του πλέον καλοπροαίρετου ανθρώπου.


 
Μάνο,

*Environmental commitment = 0 (zero)* 
σημαίνει
Περιβαλλοντική δέσμευση = 0 (μηδέν)
και το σχόλιο μου όπως φαίνεται.

----------


## NikosP

> *Πολύ φαν του καπνίσματος ο βάπορας.........*
> *Μια από τις περισσότερο καπνιστές αναχωρήσεις του απο Ραφήνα στην οποία αναφέρθηκα και πιο πίσω (σελ 64)*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108461


Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία!!!
Και ύστερα συζητάμε για το αν καπνίζει το Superferry II?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 6_...Τηνος 2-10-2010.
DSCN7052.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## nkr

Βραδυνη αφιξη του HIGHSPEED 6 στο λιμανι της Μηλου.Αφιερωμενη στους Tss apollon,deep blue,pantelis 2009,Leo και σε ολους του φιλους!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τον φιλο nkr και ανταποδιδω_
_Highspeed 6...Μυκονος 16-10-2010_
DSCN7536.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Βραδυνη αφιξη του HIGHSPEED 6 στο λιμανι της Μηλου.Αφιερωμενη στους Tss apollon,deep blue,pantelis 2009,Leo και σε ολους του φιλους!!!


 Sorry φίλε nkr άλλα τώρα το είδα. :Sad:  Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Τέλος των δρομολογίων για φέτος, αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 6...Ραφηνα 19-9-2010_
_DSCN6355.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 6*...Τηνος _11-9-2010_
DSCN5977.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 6...Μυκονος 16-10-2010_
DSCN7551.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Δεν ειναι τοσο το θέμα της κίνησης της γραμμης που το 6 μπηκε Ραφήνα όσο του μικρότερου δρομολογίου..Δηλαδή απο πειραιά κανει περισσότερα ναυτικα μίλια από την Ραφήνα έτσι καίει περισσότερο.Αλλα γενικά μην φανταστεις οτι έχει και την τρελλη διαφορα στην καταναλλωση από τα υπόλοιπα..Λίγο παραπάνω..Τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είχε πει μέλος του πληρώματος όταν είχα ταξιδέψει με το hs6 .Το 4 υπάρχει πιθανότητα να παίξει ξανά με τη Ραφήνα..αλλά όλα είναι ρευστά
Τώρα είναι θέμα εταιρίας το πού θα θελήσει να το δρομολογήσει..

----------


## LOS

Ρε παιδιά τα έχουμε ξαναπεί 100 φορές...γιατι το κουράζουμε? Θέμα Ραφήνας για τα 4-5-6 δεν υπάρχει..το 4 θα πάει ΠαροΝαξία λόγω χωρητικότητας , το 5 Σ-Τ-Μ και μάλλον Δυτικές, και το 6 Ιο-Θήρα και Σ-Τ-Μ. Αυτά ισχύουν μέχρι σήμερα με τα τωρινά δεδομένα,,,σίγουρα είναι όλα ρευστά γενικότερα αλλα δύσκολα θα υπάρξει αλλαγή.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Πότε ξεκινάνε δρομολόγια γιατί στο TELETEXT δεν δίχνει να ξεκινάνε στις 16 Μαρτίου!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Πότε ξεκινάνε δρομολόγια γιατί στο TELETEXT δεν δίχνει να ξεκινάνε στις 16 Μαρτίου!!!!


Το TELETEXT????? :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:   Καλύτερα να συμβουλεύεσαι το openseas  και το site της εταιρίας 
πρώτο δρομολόγιο στις 24/03 Πειραιά - Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Και για το 5 ξέρουμε πότε ξεκινάει Δυτικές?

----------


## hsw

09/06 με την έναρξη των καλοκαιρινών δρομολογίων.

----------


## diagoras

Απογευματινη καλοκαιρινη αναχωρηση για Μυκονο.Σε τετοια χρωματα ακομα και τα ασχημα μοιαζουν ειδιλιακα :Very Happy:  
ΤINOSS 213.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και δω σε χειμερία νάρκη στις 11/02/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Cool: 


HIGHSPEED 6 29 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Για δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό έχει βγει αυτή την ώρα το ταχύπλοο!!!!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Στο δοκιμαστικό το πλοίο έπιασε και 37,9 σύμφωνα με το AIS.

----------


## LOS

Σε γενικές γραμμές κινείται στα 34-35 συνήθως και μακάρι να μπορέσει να βγάλει τη χρονιά απροβλημάτιστα έστω και με αυτά τα μίλια.Δε χρειάζεται και παραπάνω για τα δρομολόγια που κάνει φέτος.

----------


## P@vlos

Απο τις συμβατικες ταχυτητες των προηγουμενων ημερων ειναι μια χαρα! Αλλωστε αρκετα ειναι για να βγαινει ανετα το δρομολογιο αν δεν καθυστερει στα φορτώματα!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γιατί κάθε χρόνο δημιουργεί προβλήματα;;; Πέρσι μου έτυχε να γνωρίζω ότι έκανε 6 ώρες να γυρίσει από Σύρο το προηγούμενο βράδυ και όταν επιβιβάστηκα για Ίο, το πλήρωμα έκανε το κορόϊδο για το αν επρόκειτο να καθυστερήσουμε... Λίγο μετά το ανήγγειλαν τα μεγάφωνα. Για επισκευή πριν φύγουμε ούτε λόγος. Για αποζημίωση κουβέντα επίσης... Με ποια λογική πρέπει να πληρώνω ¤58,5 για Ίο και να πηγαίνω με ταχύτητα συμβατικού;;; Και να είναι και μονοπώλιο από Πειραιά!!! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Miα φωτό του πλοίου κι από μένα...
DSC07584 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

> Γιατί κάθε χρόνο δημiουργεί προβλήματα;;; Πέρσι μου έτυχε να γνωρίζω ότι έκανε 6 ώρες να γυρίσει από Σύρο το προηγούμενο βράδυ και όταν επιβιβάστηκα για Ίο, το πλήρωμα έκανε το κορόϊδο για το αν επρόκειτο να καθυστερήσουμε... Λίγο μετά το ανήγγειλαν τα μεγάφωνα. Για επισκευή πριν φύγουμε ούτε λόγος. Για αποζημίωση κουβέντα επίσης... Με ποια λογική πρέπει να πληρώνω ¤58,5 για Ίο και να πηγαίνω με ταχύτητα συμβατικού;;; Και να είναι και μονοπώλιο από Πειραιά!!!




Φίλε έχεις δίκιο γι αυτό που λές για τις ώρες, αλλά το ότι είναι μονοπώλιο, δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο ευθύνεται η εταιρία..
Όσον αφορά όμως ότι κυκλοφορούσε και τώρα 2μισι εβδομάδες με βλάβη στο μειωτήρα και δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένα δελτίο τύπου από την εταιρία καθώς επίσης και ότι κάθε μέρα έβαζε στο δρομολόγιο 1μισι ώρα φέσι στο πήγαινε και 1μισι στο έλα, εγώ πραγματικά στεναχωριέμαι για τους επιβάτες που το χρησιμοποιησαν..
Τώρα όσον αφορά το Highspeed 6 και γενικότερα αυτο που αναφέρεις ότι κάθε χρόνο δημιουργεί προβλήματα θα σου απαντήσω ότι το πλοίο δυστυχώς αποδείχτηκε πολύ κατώτερο των προσδοκιών του..Το πλοίο αν παρατήρησες φέτος μπήκε επίτηδες σε μονό δρομολόγιο (γι αυτό και δεν εκτελεί και 2 δρομολόγιο μέσα στην ίδια ημέρα), διότι το φοβούνται πάρα πολύ..
Το θέμα είναι να βγάλει το καλοκαίρι με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες βλάβες γιατί όλο αυτό είναι και τρελή δυσφήμηση για την εταιρία!Σκέψου ότι τα Highspeed σαν όνομα είναι συνυφασμένα με την αξιοπιστία και την πολύ υψηλή ταχύτητα και αυτό είναι κάτι που μέχρι τωρα τα διαφοροποιούσε από τα ταχύπλοοα των άλλων εταιριών.Οπότε αυτά ισχύουν για το 6..Μακάρι να πάει καλά από εδώ και πέρα..Πάντως τα δυνατά χαρτιά της εταιρίας από τα  ταχυπλοα είναι το Hghspeed 4 και το 5..Σταθερές αξίες

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για που το έβαλε το *σκουλήκι No 6*; Μήπως βγαίνει για δοκιμαστικό ύστερα από παρεμβάσεις στο μηχανολογικό του τμήμα;

----------


## LOS

Σύμφωνα με το AIS το πλοίο πάλι με μειωμένη ταχύτητα στο δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής. Κρίμα.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Γιατι το πρωι με ποσα κατεβαινε?? Μηπως το Αιγαιο βραζει σημερα??λεω εγω τωρα...εεε πια...μην γραφουμε οτι θελουμε...κριμα κ κριμα συνεχεια...Κριμα ειναι να μην εισαι γνωστης κ να γραφεις οτι θελεις...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει δώσει για το κεντρικό Αιγάιο εφτάρι μαϊστροτραμουντάνα. Οπότε με τον καιρτό κόντρα λογικό είναι να κόψει δρόμο. Δεν θα πάει να το σπάσει.

FQME50 LGAT 100800
 NAVTEX HE12
 100800 UTC JUL
 HERAKLEIO RADIO/WEATHER FORECAST
 PART 1 
WARNING NONE
 PART 2 
GENERAL SYNOPSIS 10-07-13/03 UTC 
BAROMETRIC LOW 1002 OVER TAURUS AND HIGH 
PRESSURES 1018 OVER N BALKANS
 PART 3 
FCST UP TO 11 JULY 10 UTC 
KITHIRA SEA 
N NW 4 OR 5 SOON NW 5 OR 6. SLGT OR MOD
SOUTHWEST KRITIKO
NW 4 OR 5 AND E OF 22.00 6 OR 7 SOON 4 OR 5 OVER E 6. MOD OR ROUGH
SOUTHEAST KRITIKO IERAPETRA
W NW 5 OR 6 AND N OF 34.00 6 OR 7. MOD OR ROUGH
KASTELLORIZO SEA 
W NW 5 OR 6. MOD 
RODOS SEA 
W NW 5 OR 6 SOON NW. MOD 
KARPATHIO
W NW 6 OR 7. MOD OR ROUGH 
WEST KRITIKO W NW 5 OR 6. MOD
EAST KRITIKO
W NW 6 OR 7. MOD OR ROUGH 
SOUTHWEST AEGEAN 
N NW 5. MOD 
SOUTHEAST AEGEAN IKARIO 
N NW 6 OR 7 LATER 5 OR 6. MOD OR ROUGH
SAMOS SEA 
NW 5 OR 6. MOD
SARONIKOS N 4 OR 5. SLGT 
SOUTH EVVOIKOS
N 6 OR 7 SOON 5 OR 6. MOD OR ROUGH
*KAFIREAS STRAIT 
N 7 SOON 6. ROUGH* 
*CENTRAL AEGEAN 
N NW 6 OR 7 LATER 5 OR 6. MOD OR ROUGH* 
OUTLOOK FOR THE NXT 12 HOURS GALE FORCE WINDS NOT EXP=

----------


## LOS

To πρωι κατέβαινε με 31-33 σταθερά, στην επιστροφή μέχρι και τη Σίφνο πήγαινε με 25-26. Δε νομίζω να έφταιγε ο καιρός πάντως. Εκτός και εαν το Seajet klp μπορεί να πάνε κόντρα στο καιρό ενώ το Hs6 όχι!  :Single Eye:  Και είπα σύμφωνα με το AIS, που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν ειναι το πιο αξιόπιστο. Σόρρυ φίλε bulkerman.

----------


## Apostolos

> Αυτό είναι που λένε "φτιαξτο και πουλά το"...


Πάρτο σε τιμή σκράπ, φτιάξε το με κάτι λίγα και μοσχοπούλησε το αργότερα! Αθάνατη Ελληνική επιχειρηματικότητα

----------


## hayabusa

Ξέρουμε πότε αναμένεται να φύγει ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη εκπέμπει στο AIS με το νέο του όνομα, αλλά από προορισμό λέει Θήρα -Ίο - Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον στο AIS του γράφει προορισμός MOTRIL - ESPANA.

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο μας κούνησε το μαντήλι και έφυγε, αυτήν την ώρα είναι στη Μάλτα και κόβει βόλτες.

VOLCAN-DE-TENO-20-1-2017-01.jpg

20-1-2017 
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από την Δευτέρα που ......έκοβε βόλτες στη Μάλτα, πριν λίγο έφυγε. Μάλλον έφτιαξε ο καιρός.

----------


## Nautilia News

*HSC VOLCAN DE TENO: “Αύριο ξεκινά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Motril-Melilla-Almeria”* 

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...lilla-almeria/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα εχθές ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή στο Cadiz.

martes, 10 de octubre de 2017*Varada para el Hsc "Volc&#225;n de Teno" de Armas, en Navantia, C&#225;diz*

*HSC "Volc&#225;n de Teno" de ARMAS, asistido por remolcadores hasta Navantia
Foto. Autoridad Portuaria Bah&#237;a de C&#225;diz*
*FERRYBALEAR, Vicente Costa*


Tras llegar a C&#225;diz el 12 de Septiembre, el HSC "Volc&#225;n de Teno" de naviera Armas, ha permanecido casi un mes realizando mantenimiento a flote y una profunda mejora en todos los aspectos del barco, que culminan, con la entrada efectuada ayer por la ma&#241;ana en el dique seco que Navantia, dispone en el puerto gaditano, fue asistido por cuatro remolcadores.


El "Volc&#225;n de Teno" tiene 95,47 metros de eslora por 26,60 de manga, con capacidad para 966 pasajeros y 290 veh&#237;culos, puede alcanzar los 38 Nudo

----------


## 2ND OFF

Από τι φαίνεται την σεζόν πρέπει να την έβγαλε στα κανάρια 
Η γραμμή που είχε ξεκινήσει πριν (Ισπανία - Μαρόκο) μάλλον δεν τράβαγε....

----------

